# ibook G3 900 = powerbook g4 500 ?



## wimbo (26 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour tt le monde

je compte bientot switcher  (eh oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
et jai un budget de 1000euros 
jai vu doccas plusieurs choses
dont un pb g4 500 256ram 20dd
et un   ib g3 900 256ram 20dd

voila mes besoins   graphismes webdesign montage vidéo
(mais quest ce que je faisais sur pc)

lequel me conseillez vous?

merci
et bonne journée


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (27 Janvier 2004)

aller, je me lance, j'aime pas les posts sans réponse.
SI j'ai bien compris ta question, le PWB G4 500 explose le iB G3 900.
Ceci aussi bien pour les performances calcul et vidéo.

Et puis pour panther mieux vaux un G4..


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Le petit ibook 12" est à 1199  car faire du graphisme sur du 14" c'est déjà limite alors autant faire "nomade" et prendre un 12", tu as surement un moniteur à la maison (VGA ou LCD), tu le branches et c'est bon. 

Tu t'en tires avec un cout presque similaire (connais tu des étudiants ? tu peux bénéficier des 20% moyennant 100 $ ) avec une nouvelle machine neuve et qui t'accompagnera beaucoup plus longtemps que celles d'occasion.


----------



## mercutio (27 Janvier 2004)

ouh là, attention un G3 900 sera plus véloce sur toutes les applications, crois moi ! De plus la carte graphiqe est meilleur (pour panther ça sert...il parait)

Et puis pour 1200 euros tu as déjà un ibook G4 800 avec 1 an de garantie

De toute façon, il ne faut pas leurrer sur les spécificités. je suis passé d'un powerbok G3 400 (jaguar) à un ibook G4 800 (panther) et je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir une machine beaucoup plus puissante ni beaucoup plus réactive.

Prends le nouvel ibook ou demande un rabais sur les 2 autres machines.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (27 Janvier 2004)

Bon si vous le dites   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celà dis 100% d'accord sur  le iB12'G4


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2004)

> je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir une machine beaucoup plus puissante ni beaucoup plus réactive.



C'est pas faux ce que tu dis mais entre la réalité et les impressions, y a souvent un gouffre ou au moins un fossé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perso quand j'attendais 4 min 30 pour l'application d'un filtre et qu'aujourd'hui c'est plutôt 1 minute voir moins, j'ai toujours l'impression que c'est long et pourtant c'est 4 fois plus rapide (bah oui quand tu attends devant la barre de déroulement, la relativité du temps prend tout son sens) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudrait voir avec une batterie de test pratique et tu verrais si ça se trouve que ton mac est 2 fois plus rapide que l'ancien, sans que tu t'en rende compte plus que ça.


----------



## Marcant (27 Janvier 2004)

Si ton budget est de 1000&amp;#8364;...je n'hésiterai pas à prendre un ibook G4. 
D'abord il est neuf donc garantie. Si tu as la carte fnac, tu as 6% de réduc ; 6% aussi à l'apple store educ.
ibook G4 : 1127&amp;#8364; avec réduc
Pour 100&amp;#8364; de plus, je te conseille celui-ci.
La carte graph de l'ibook G4 est plus récente et de bonne performance...et 256mo ram...surtout avec panther...alors ??


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Si ton budget est de 1000&amp;#8364;...je n'hésiterai pas à prendre un ibook G4.
> D'abord il est neuf donc garantie. Si tu as la carte fnac, tu as 6% de réduc ; 6% aussi à l'apple store educ.
> ibook G4 : 1127&amp;#8364; avec réduc
> Pour 100&amp;#8364; de plus, je te conseille celui-ci.
> La carte graph de l'ibook G4 est plus récente et de bonne performance...et 256mo ram...surtout avec panther...alors ??



Tu réponds avec ton Compaq pour faire des hiéroglyphes comme ca??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je partage l'opignion de tout le monde, pour 1000 Euros achete un ibook G4 neuf


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Yes c'est moi qui a eu l'idée le premier !!!


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2004)

l'iBook G4 est plus moderne pour un prix peu élevé (enfin encore un peu mais bon c'est Apple). Tout dépend si tu veux un petit ou un grand écran


----------



## mercutio (27 Janvier 2004)

Pour info, ça faisait 3 ans que j'attendais pour m'acheter un mac neuf .

Mon budget a toujours été de 1000-1500 euros. (la limite pour un ordi je trouve, il n'y a pas que ça dans la vie, il y a aussi....les factures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Pendant cette période je pouvais avoir un imac (machine oh combien jolie mais le fait de ne pas pouvoir jouer sur une machine grand public me frustrait plus qu'autre chose...beh oui essayer de jouer avec une ati 8 ou 16 mo que vous ne pouvez même pas changer), les ibooks me plaisaient mais étaient encore trop éloigné de ma bourse.

Et puis en octobre de l'année passée, Apple a rendu attrayant son ibook:
1200 euros pour un G4, ati 32 mo,... j'ai sauté sur l'occasion (je peux pas changer la carte graphique mais vu que c'est un portable c normal, c moins frustrant).

C le meilleur rapport qualité/perf/prix du catalogue avec l'emac combo.


----------



## wimbo (27 Janvier 2004)

merci bcp a tous de vos conseils

ce sera donc libook G4 
un problème reste
je pense bien prendre un 14"  
12" c vraiment petit quand meme et bien que je le connecte a un ecran externe 
( a ce propos on peut sans trop de probleme faire un bureau étendue : les palettes photoshop sur un ecran limage sur lautre ?)

ca me semble trop etriqué alors que 14" c portable et regardable,  dvd and co

je peux pas trop depasser les 1000 euros 
c un peu mon soucis
pour 1461 euros (etudiant) jai un ibook g4 933mhz 384ram
ca reste trop elevé

je compte alors morienter vers un g3 900 
quen pensez vous ?

reelle difference entre g3 et g4 ?


jai lu que lon pouvait avoir -20% moyennant 100euros?
comment est ce possible

encore une fois merci
et longue vie


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

wimbo a dit:
			
		

> merci bcp a tous de vos conseils



De rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				wimbo a dit:
			
		

> a ce propos on peut sans trop de probleme faire un bureau étendue : les palettes photoshop sur un ecran limage sur lautre ?



Avec l'ibook tu ne l'as pas d'origine, pour cela il te faut un Powerbook. Il existe une manipulation logiciel mais d'origine tu ne peux faire que du mode mirroir.



			
				wimbo a dit:
			
		

> ca me semble trop etriqué alors que 14" c portable et regardable,  dvd and co



Que dale, l'ecran est fabuleux et la lecture d'un DVD se fait sans problemes!



			
				wimbo a dit:
			
		

> reelle difference entre g3 et g4 ?



Altivec or not Altivec, that is the question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				wimbo a dit:
			
		

> jai lu que lon pouvait avoir -20% moyennant 100euros?
> comment est ce possible



Il faut s'inscrire sur le programme education, fais une recherche à ce sujet dans les forums de macgénération.


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

Personellement j'ai un 12" et c'est pas si petit que ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour lire des dvd et cie.

Pour les 20%, il faut que tu t'inscrives auprès d'Apple en tant que développeur étudiant (va voir le site apple et c'est chez les développeurs), en anglais c'est ADC Student Membership.

Tu auras droit moyennant 100 $ à des mise à jour gratuites mensuelles, et surtout à la réduction pour un achat d'hardware. 

Par contre en mode étendu, il faut un petit bidouillage pour l'activer sur l'ibook (la carte ATI a été bridée). 

Voilà


----------



## Marcant (27 Janvier 2004)

sans commentaire...


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Que dale, l'ecran est fabuleux et la lecture d'un DVD se fait sans problemes!



Ouaip... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 12"... Tu bosses souvent sur toshop toi ? Pas l'impression...


----------



## aflipflop (27 Janvier 2004)

j'ai fait la mise a jour batterie sur mon ibook G4 et ça merde grave, qui peut me dire comment la virer cette mise à jour? merci


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

En toute franchise, sur toshop je vois pas beaucoup de différences entre le 12" et le 14"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De toutes facons j'ai un 15" externe pour faire du A4 ou du 1024*768.. ca me convient largement !


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (27 Janvier 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> sans commentaire...



Comprend plus c'est quoi la réponse iB G3 900 &gt; PwB G4 500 ?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (27 Janvier 2004)

Ps Wimbo , pour le ADC MemberShip, faut que tu sois vraiment étudiant y'a de sérieux contrôles .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et c'est réservé à un achat AppleStore.


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu réponds avec ton Compaq pour faire des hiéroglyphes comme ca???



Il faisait allusion à ça mais j'avoue que ça n'a aucuns rapports, c'etait une private joke, j'aurais due la faire en MP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La discution a l'air de se situer sur l'ecran 12/14 et l'affichage bureau étendu...

Enfin si j'ai bien tout suivie..


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> En toute franchise, sur toshop je vois pas beaucoup de différences entre le 12" et le 14"...



Entre le 15" de mon Ti et un 12" d'iBook, y-a pas photo !!


----------



## Vercoquin (27 Janvier 2004)

wimbo a dit:
			
		

> je compte alors morienter vers un g3 900
> quen pensez vous ?


Si ton budget est fixé à 1000 euros sans marge, alors je te conseille le ibook 900, qui a une carte de 32 Mo (contre 8 pour le PB dont tu parles - c'est bien un 500 et non pas un 550 ?). Toute la différence est là.
Et puis, 900 mHz en G3 dépasse tout de même 500 en G4 avec la plupart des applications. Sans compter l'architecture du PB (bus, etc.) plus récente que le PB.

Mais attention !!! Es-tu bien sûr de ces modèles, car les iBook 900 sont, d'origine, livrés avec des DD d'au moins 30 Go... Par conséquent, le modèle qu'on te vend a été bidouillé, ou ce n'est pas un 900 Mhz...


----------



## wimbo (27 Janvier 2004)

je suis etudiant veritablement vrai de paris 
 pas de problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je v voir ca pour ladc c interessant

merci encore


----------



## deLphaeus (27 Janvier 2004)

fais toi une idée du 12" et 14" à la FNAC, y'en a toujours en expo !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> chagregel a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



certes, mais c'est notamment parce que le 15" de ton Ti te permet d'afficher une résolution supérieure à celle d'un 12"

or entre un 12" (ibook ou powerbook) et un 14" (ibook), la résolution maximale est la même, c'est du 1024x768

puisqu'on a utilisé l'adjectif "étriqué", je dirais que l'on est autant à l'étroit en travaillant sous Photoshop sur un iBook 14" que sur un 12"

ce qui change entre le 14" et le 12", c'est uniquement la taille des éléments affichés
donc le seul intérêt de l'écran 14" de l'iBook par rapport à la version 12", c'est un peu plus de confort pour les yeux

or j'ai un PowerBook 12" depuis bientôt un an, et je ne trouve absolument pas inconfortable le fait d'avoir une résolution de 1024x768 sur un écran de cette taille
par ailleurs, au niveau encombrement et portabilité, l'iBook 12" a un gros avantage sur son grand frère 14"

j'aurais donc tendance à déconseiller l'achat d'un iBook 14" ; mais cette appréciation est purement subjective, le mieux étant évidemment de comparer les deux en magasin par exemple...

en revanche, si un débat sur la taille de l'écran peut se concevoir, c'est effectivement entre le 12" de l'iBook et un 15" d'un Powerbook (titanium ou alu), qui, lui, affiche une résolution plus grande donc un espace de travail plus vaste
ici, tout dépend de l'utilisation envisagée...


----------



## deLphaeus (31 Janvier 2004)

L'affichage du 14" est limité, moi je reste sur mon conseil ibook 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec mode miroir sur écran ext. ou étendu avec le bidouillage. 

Là tu pourras afficher avec n'importe quelle résolution !


----------



## wimbo (31 Janvier 2004)

alalala

je ne sais que choisir

car c'est vrai que pour 1000 et quelques euros
j'ai le dernier G4 neuf 12 pouces

quel affreux dilemne!

je vais aller faire un tour a la fnac

------------- 
ya til une différence notoire entre un G4 800 donc 12 pouces
et un G4 14 a 933 ?

pkoi ya pas plus de 800 en 12 ?
etrange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------
on me propose un G3 800 14"  30go 256
d'occas a 850  sans garantie
quen pensez vous


merci pour tout


----------



## decoris (31 Janvier 2004)

dans tous les cas un powerbook 500 est COMPLETEMENT largué actuellement, donc mieux vaut un ibook G4 ou, au pire, un G3 900 (carte graphique, DD, processeur, etc...)


----------



## powerbook867 (31 Janvier 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> dans tous les cas un powerbook 500 est COMPLETEMENT largué actuellement, donc mieux vaut un ibook G4 ou, au pire, un G3 900 (carte graphique, DD, processeur, etc...)



Je suis ok avec ca .....


----------



## deLphaeus (1 Février 2004)

serieux prend un G4 12" et le prob est résolu !


----------

